

Startup Quote: James Cash Penney, co-founder, J.C. Penney - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2763442372

======
raychancc
Success cannot come from standstill men. Methods change and men must change
with them.

\- James Cash Penney

<http://startupquote.com/post/2763442372>

